# Heads Up!  Tayda LDRs ----- Waitrony KE-10720



## danfrank (Aug 22, 2021)

Not a question but just to let everyone know...
I just bought a bunch of LDRs from Tayda Electronics, the Waitrony KE-10720, the only one that Tayda sells. When I received them they looked off. They have more squiggly lines on their face than the Waitronys Tayda sold around a year ago. I took some measurements and they are different. The old LDRs measure around 10k ohms with LEDs like the Duo Phase uses. These new LDRs measure 45-50k ohms with the same amount of yellow LED light, so they are different.
Will this make a difference in LDR projects? Who knows, but in my experience LDRs that get down to 7-10k ohms with LED light seem to work really well in these LDR projects, especially the phasers.
Has anyone else noticed the difference in LDRs that Tayda sells?

Pic one: old Tayda LDR
Pic two: new Tayda LDR


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 22, 2021)

I think I've got the old Tayda stock, but will check. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ve got 4 of these bad boys coming my way right now! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## danfrank (Aug 23, 2021)

Here's some pics with resistance measurements:











Guess which ones were last year's stock and which ones are currently sold?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 23, 2021)

I didn't know soap was so resistant!!!


----------



## uranium_jones (Aug 23, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> I didn't know soap was so resistant!!!


Actually the opposite. Whenever I don't use soap, my impedance increases.


----------



## droneshotfpv (Aug 23, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> Actually the opposite. Whenever I don't use soap, my impedance increases.


Is it possibly due to "resistance" to be around? 🙃


----------



## Untro (Aug 23, 2021)

Schrodinger's Irish Spring box. Which LDR is inside? Wont know till ya open it! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## DAJE (Aug 24, 2021)

I got a pair recently to use in a Pendulum. They're the newer variety, with more turns on the face. I tried testing them with my multimeter but I don't really know what I'm doing. They do work, though, so that's good. I found some others locally so I ordered a few of each; GL5516 & P1241-05. I guess I can try them all and see what happens.


----------



## danfrank (Aug 30, 2021)

Now Tayda sells two (2), count them, two types of LDRs:

https://www.taydaelectronics.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Ldr

All because of lil' ole' me! Lol!
It's funny, the ones they were calling KE-10720, they are now calling 5528, I guess as in GL-5528. The new LDR they are carrying is the Waitrony KE-10715. I just received some that they sent me and even though I haven't tested them yet, they do look like Waitrony LDRs. These should do nicely in optical phasers. I will report back.
Now let me say something about Tayda and their customer service... I let them know about the LDRs with the off specs and Tayda went above and beyond to make it right. They sent me the new type at their expense. They are a top notch company, I really appreciate what they did to make this right, so thanks Tayda!

BTW, the specs I'm getting with a yellow LED (same type I used for the Duo Phase) are:

Light:    8-10K ohms
Dark:       Over 1M ohms


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Aug 30, 2021)

danfrank said:


> Now Tayda sells two (2), count them, two types of LDRs:
> 
> https://www.taydaelectronics.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Ldr
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it! My biggest fear with dealing with them has been customer service due to a possible language barrier. Luckily I haven’t needed to contact them yet!


----------



## bhcarpenter (Aug 30, 2021)

FWIW I’ve also had a good experience with their customer service. I received a shipment of enclosures that was only a portion of what I ordered. When I emailed them, they quickly explained that it had been split into two shipments upon entrance to the US due to weight and size. They sent me another tracking number for the second package, and sure enough it arrived a few days later. No language barrier issues at all.


----------



## DAJE (Sep 1, 2021)

I got my baggies of LDRs today.

In the pic: L-R: P1241-05 / GL5516 / Tayda

I tested them as best I could, given that I don't know what I'm doing. Put them under a brightish lamp, attached my multimeter set to 20K Ohms.

2 x Tayda: 4.5 - 5k

5 x GL5516: 3 around 1k, 1 x 1.5, 1 x .85

10 x P1241-05: All between .73 and 1.07. Average low .80s.

They are visibly different, though the GL5516s look pretty damn similar to the "old" Tayda ones.

I'm guessing the P1241-05s will be the ones to use, as they're the lowest resistance. I could socket them and try them all, I suppose.


----------



## cooder (Sep 1, 2021)

Let us know how you go if you socket and try different ones in circuit. Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## danfrank (Sep 1, 2021)

DAJE said:


> I got my baggies of LDRs today.
> 
> In the pic: L-R: P1241-05 / GL5516 / Tayda
> 
> ...


If you want to get more accurate measurements, take a look at the first photo in my post above and try to test your LDRs like that. I used a 9 volt battery, a 5 volt regulator and a 680 ohm resistor going to the LED. Also, find a small box to cover your test LED/LDR when you're taking measurements.


----------



## fig (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm unfashionably late to this party, but thank you for the "fresh" information and the measurements.


----------

